# Pee problem..... help?!



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

We have a little problem with Gracie.....

When she has a wee outside she does it on the decking. We don't have grass as it's not a big garden, just paving slabs and decking. Anyway she has this really bad habit of peeing just outside the back door (on the decking) and then sitting in it until we let her in. She stinks all the time and is always yellow. I do bath her once a week but this is really getting on my nerves. Nobody wants to cuddle her coz she's always wet with wee and smelly 

Can someone recommend anything to deter her from peeing there? I have tried gel crystals, and spray but she is still going in that spot.

Please help


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

can you not leave the door open for her to come right back in once she is done ?

other than that, i would say you take her out on lead, or take her out past the deching and block off the decking so she cant get back on it till you let her.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmmm, do you/can you go outside with her (on the leash) when she has to go pee to show her where you want her to go? I know it's a pain to go out with them though. I am having to do that again, just to help my dog avoid as much of the puddles and mud in the backyard as possible. We have a deck right outside our back door and she would pee on it sometimes if there was fresh snow on it, so I would either take her down the 2 stairs to the ground or point towards the stairs and tell her to go down and go pee.

Can you put a mat in the spot where you don't want her to pee? Hopefully somebody else has some better ideas  I am still trying to figure out how I am going to get my dog to do her business in one area of my yard once all this snow melts.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

When I was teaching Flo to wee outside I put up a puppy pen at the back of the garden and would put her in there until she did a wee then let her out for a play in the garden as a treat. If she didn't wee in the pen area after a couple of minutes I would get her out bring her indoors then try again 30 minutes later. She learnt to wee in that area when put out really quickly although over time she has kind of decided she'll go anywhere rather than in the spot I trained her to go. I think if I'd kept praising her for going in the same spot she would have learnt the right place to go really quickly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wood can also hold the smell of pee, so she may keep going there because it smells like the spot to pee. there is this product called Natures Miracle, it works great for getting dog smell out of things....if you can't get it where you are, pour some rubbing alcohol where she pees, let it dry...don't let her out there while it's wet....water it down a lil too.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

' Nobody wants to cuddle her coz she's always wet with wee and smelly ' 
 Oh, poor baby - hope you get a solution soon


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a really good point, Amanda. She probably thinks that's the pee spot. With Rufus, he want him to only go in one side of the yard that's kind of ripped up and not in the nice side with the plants and things. I'm sure it wont always work but what we do is take him out on a leash over to where we WANT him to pee, then after he goes, praise him (good hurryup!) and then let him off the lead to go run around and play in the other side.

It was a great day when he was off lead, running around the yard and I saw him run over to the "pee side" and pee and then go back to the play side! Proud!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Walk out with her, and praise like nuts when she goes on the rocks instead of the wood. Clean the deck good like Amanda said, the urine smell is a huge factor for most dogs.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

biological washing powder gets rid of ammonia smell so maybe that would stop her going in the same place !


----------

